
Untold Benefits of a Software Blog - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/untold-benefits-of-a-software-blog/
======
josephmosby
There's also the often unmeasured benefits of the surreptitious Googling that
many people do before meeting you. Bosses and clients alike will "look you up"
after receiving your resume or a cold email, and that blog can make a positive
first impression on someone who may never actually mention that they cyber-
stalked you.

